# Looking for 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT Backup Camera Info



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello, I am looking for information on installing the OEM back up camera from a 2014 Cruze that was factory equipped with a backup camera to a 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT that does not have back up camera.

1. Is it possible?
2. If possible, does anybody have a good write up/tutorial on the install/parts?
3. If possible and after installation, is any programming needed to be done to any of the existing/added modules for the system to work properly?
4. Any other tips about the installation.

Thank you.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Somewhere on this site is a post where I listed the part numbers I thought you'd have to replace. It includes the trunk list wiring harness and the assembly where the trunk switch is. Even then, it was unclear if a reprogram was required.

To date, I'm not sure as anyone has done a OEM retrofit. But if you have a "donor" car, it's worth a try.


----------

